
Symbolically Executing WebAssembly in Manticore - ehennenfent
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2020/01/31/symbolically-executing-webassembly-in-manticore/
======
ehennenfent
Author here, happy to answer any questions about working with Manticore or my
experience implementing the WASM spec.

------
tyoma
I am very excited this had finally landed in master. To my knowledge there
were no other symbolic execution tools that worked on WASM.

